# Heavy handed apple discussion forum admin's...



## PI1 (Nov 11, 2004)

First of all i would like to point out that i have been a long time Mac user and probably sold well in excess of a hundred machines for apple because i love the platform so much.
Secondly that i have never swore or posted inappropiate content on any forum or insulted any other forum user.
So it comes as a bit of a shock when i get banned from the apple discussion logic pro forum for asking questions regarding their latest software and pointing some shortcomings of said software.

Here is an e-mail i just received from a send only apple e-mail address.
What get's me is the threat to contact my ISP as if i am some sort of kiddie porn dealer or something and it is this that i find totally unacceptable, ban me, fine, threaten me to contact my ISP, not fine at all.

'PI, 

A number of your recent posts to the Apple Discussion Forums have been inappropriate.  You have been notified regarding the proper use of the forum, but you continue to violate the Terms of Use for Apple Discussions Forums, as outlined in the Help & Terms of Use link in the side bar on the right of each Forum page.

This mail is notification that if you continue to violate the Terms andConditions of these Forums, Apple will disable your posting privileges for a period of time.

If you create new Apple ID(s), such ID(s) will be disabled without warning.  The IP address(es) which you post from may be blocked, and your ISP may be notified.

Apple Discussions Staff'.

Pleas accept my apologies for the length of this post.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 11, 2004)

um.
well that sucks.  maybe they changed their terms of use policies and you weren't aware.  who knows.


----------



## PI1 (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't really care if they changed the terms of use etc, but to lay a threat like that is just so out of order i am amazed.

Who do they think they are?
Or maybe it was written by an admin, maybe he thinks he is god or something...


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 11, 2004)

Maybe you could provide an example of one of your more "questionable" posts (but read the terms and conditions of this site first before you do that)


----------



## lurk (Nov 11, 2004)

Methinks thou doth spout off too much.

They say very clearly that the drivel you have been posting is not wanted there.  Specifically they say:



> Stay on topic. Apple's discussion forums are here to help people use Apple products and technologies more effectively. Unless otherwise noted, don't add Submissions about nontechnical topics, including:
> That Apple rumor you saw on another website.
> Discussions of Apple policies or procedures.
> Speculations/rumors about unannounced products.
> The status of your 1973 MG Midget restoration.



You had several posts that basically where you whining about the fact that they will make you pay for Logic 8 whenever it comes out.  Posts like this...



> Apple do not 'rule the music business', their machines are going downhill in terms of build quality, their customer relations have hit rock bottom, they no longer give a monkey's about their user base it would appear.



...are also not kosher by the TOS, Dude you are flinging poo, just like the monkey who's anatomy you referenced.  Now it may be that you are not aware of the fact of your trolling because your self-righteous indignation is getting in the way.  Just go look at your post history and think about what you might have done to earn your little black mark.

I actually like the apple discussion boards because the high signal to noise ratio.  You need to add to the signal.

Later.

P.S. Also if you want to come complain about how you have been wronged make sure that it is not too easy to google up the other side of the story.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 11, 2004)

Lurk: good one!


----------



## PI1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Lurk, i don't know where you got that but they were not my words.
 The reason i got banned was because i mentioned Digital Perfermor 4.5, maybe once too often.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 11, 2004)

I asked before: Post what you wrote (but nothing that would get you kicked off here too, that is.)


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 11, 2004)

PI1 said:
			
		

> The reason i got banned was because i mentioned Digital Perfermor 4.5, maybe once too often.




It appears that you were warned previously on 
several different occasions and did not bother to 
heed the friendly warning and as a result received 
a less friendly one, which you also ignored - 
resulting in your being banned.

I believe it is refered to as cause and effect.


Yes, sometimes the Apple Discussion moderators tend to be
somewhat heavy handed - but it is thier "house" and you 
must follow the rules they dictate.


----------



## PI1 (Nov 12, 2004)

If you read my post properly, which you obviously haven't,  you would realise i don't care about being banned.
What bothers me is that they threaten me with contacting my ISP.

Goodbye...


----------



## mdnky (Nov 12, 2004)

Probably because they considered what you were doing as Spamming.  If you created additional IDs, then they could legally consider that hacking.  Both are valid reasons to contact your ISP about your behavior.  They were nice enough to give you a warning not to do it, probably an idea hatched by their lawyers.

I don't see how they were heavy handed as you put it, since you were warned and still did it (multiple times at that).  What did you honestly expect?

It might be wise to read the terms of service agreements or board rules for sites and forums you visit, making sure you understand them.  In fact, you might want to go ahead and look over MacOSX.com's Board Rules while you're at it.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 12, 2004)

PI1 said:
			
		

> If you read my post properly, which you obviously haven't,  you would realise i don't care about being banned.
> What bothers me is that they threaten me with contacting my ISP.
> 
> Goodbye...



so what then is the actual point of the post here?
you want support for feeling it's too much for them to threaten to contact your ISP?
as was already said, it's THEIR house, those admins can do what they feel necessary if someone is repeatedly ignoring warnings about numerous offences against their Terms of Service.

if you don't listen to the nice reminders, or the less nice ones, they need to take drastic measure.  change your postings, apologize, or stop posting.  obviously it was not being taken well (right or wrong on their part), so you need to play by their rules.  

sorry you feel slighted, but that's their policy, and you apparently didn't listen.
if people didn't stick to the rules of various forums, they'd be a haven of trash that no one would benefit from.  people here at macosx.com are pretty good about sticking to the ToS, and it'as a great community to be a part of because of it.


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 13, 2004)

PI1 said:
			
		

> If you read my post properly, which you obviously haven't,  you would realise i don't care about being banned.
> What bothers me is that they threaten me with contacting my ISP.
> 
> Goodbye...





> If you create new Apple ID(s), such ID(s) will be disabled without warning. The IP address(es) which you post from may be blocked, and your ISP may be notified



Maybe you should read it again.



oh, btw - welcome to macosx.com!


----------



## PI1 (Nov 13, 2004)

This is getting very boring now, perhaps you should read the 'contacting my ISP' bit.
It's a discussion forum.

Anyway, that's it from me, i won't be reading any more replies because i won't be getting the notification, i'm about to cancel my .mac a/c.


----------



## bobw (Nov 13, 2004)

Time to close this thread.


----------

